# Tags



## aCLR (23 Juin 2014)

Je viens de remarquer que la liste des tags associée à une discussion est *énorme* ! Elle reprend l'essentiel du premier message de la discussion ! Un exemple


Est-ce normal docteur ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

Énorme, oui et non, elle dépend de la quantité de mots dans le premier message.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2014)

et le  robot taggueur fou n'aime pas  certains caractères
ca donne ce genre de tag
dadobe, lécran,jaurais, métait, , cétait, cest,linstallation,, dinstaller,


----------



## Toximityx (23 Juin 2014)

Je regardes ;-)


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et le  robot taggueur fou n'aime pas  certains caractères
> ca donne ce genre de tag
> dadobe, lécran,jaurais, métait, , cétait, cest,linstallation,, dinstaller,


cest ballot :rateau:


Toximityx a dit:


> Je regardes ;-)


Ô la vilaine coquille ! :o


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2014)

Oui cela se produit depuis le début de la semaine.

Oups ton message date de Lundi... :rose: :rose:


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2014)

Merci d'avoir participé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------

J'en ai trouvé un autre : http://forums.macg.co/mac-pro/preci...ique-mac-pro-2014-a-1247161.html#post12737752

Et il date d'aujourd'hui ! C'est peut être car il a mal regardez


----------



## Toximityx (25 Juin 2014)

En effet, je n'arrives pas à reproduire le bug en créant un sujet avec beaucoup de phrases / mots.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2014)

dans l'exemple du jour pointé par Tucpasquic
on remarque aussi un "ordre curieux " dans les tags
mélangés, ni ordre alphabétique , ni ordre doccurrence 


alors que par exemple dans ce sujet ci , les tags sont par ordre alphabétique


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> En effet, je n'arrives pas à reproduire le bug en créant un sujet avec beaucoup de phrases / mots.



Crées-toi un second pseudo sans les privilèges associés.

Ou demande nous de créer des sujets tests Parce que j'ai remarqué que les mots avec trait d'union sont comptabilisés comme un mot. En gros si j'écris un-truc-a-rallonge-bien-lourdingue bah ton bot le verra comme un mot. J'te raconte pas la taille de la liste des tags 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------

C'est cette discussion qui m'a mis le tag à l'oreille^^


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2014)

et ici

l'image n'est pas présente dans la discussion, mais l'adresse, elle est bien présente dans les Tags.


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2014)

C'est amusant, j'ai aussi ça sur le dernier fil que j'ai ouvert 
http://forums.macg.co/photo/d7100-d610-1247179.html#post12737941

Les tags ne sont pas très utiles :sick:


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> et ici
> 
> l'image n'est pas présente dans la discussion, mais l'adresse, elle est bien présente dans les Tags.



C'est bien ce que je dis, il y a moyen de faire une liste de tags hors norme. Avec l'été qui arrive, ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un super topic dans la salle de jeu


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis, il y a moyen de faire une liste de tags hors norme. Avec l'été qui arrive, ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un super topic dans la salle de jeu



ça promet.. :mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2014)

Tiens les nouveaux inscrits ont des soucis pour poster :mouais: à cause de "tags"


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

Toximityx a dit:


> ça promet.. :mouais:





Et sinon, ça avance ?


----------



## Cedric (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai enlevé la fonction qui remplissait les tags automatiquement.

Si ça pose encore des problèmes j'enlève la fonction complètement.


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2014)

Comme pour le mini-blabla et le mini-tchat


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2014)

Cedric a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai enlevé la fonction qui remplissait les tags automatiquement.
> 
> Si ça pose encore des problèmes j'enlève la fonction complètement.



Vu que tu as désactivé la fonction  en attendant un bot-tagger plus perspicace  je mets le fil en résolu^^


----------

